# Polk county



## huntersluck (Nov 29, 2015)

I have been hunting the same property in Polk county for 20 plus years and as best I can remember this is the worst season. I have covered about 50 or so acres of the lease and have not seen one acorn. The number of deer sightings are down and the number of bucks even more so. We have alot of hunting land that joins us as well and I hunted Friday and Saturday morning and did not hear a single shot, very strange year.


----------



## jimmyb (Nov 29, 2015)

No acorns at my house either,the deer I am seeing are eating green anything.


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 29, 2015)

Our white oaks, red oaks, and pin oaks were all raining acorns in Polk.  seen more deer this year than we have in several seasons, though there has been very little activity or nearby shots for the past couple of weekends.  But after counting at least 15 shots from the neighboring property during the first weekend of doe days, and I learned from a neighbor that there are only 2 people hunting there.  so it's very possible they've limited out by now... which would be bad for our herd numbers.  Do keep in mind that it's about the time of year that the acorns are eaten up/rotten from the rain, so you won't find many if any right now.  Anything green is on the menu -- privet, green grasses, clover, etc.


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 30, 2015)

ryanh487 said:


> Our white oaks, red oaks, and pin oaks were all raining acorns in Polk.  seen more deer this year than we have in several seasons, though there has been very little activity or nearby shots for the past couple of weekends.  But after counting at least 15 shots from the neighboring property during the first weekend of doe days, and I learned from a neighbor that there are only 2 people hunting there.  so it's very possible they've limited out by now... which would be bad for our herd numbers.  Do keep in mind that it's about the time of year that the acorns are eaten up/rotten from the rain, so you won't find many if any right now.  Anything green is on the menu -- privet, green grasses, clover, etc.



Yea we have not acorns the entire season


----------



## Dstewart2000 (Dec 14, 2015)

I haven't seen many Acorns either, and I travel the Pinhoti pretty often. Where is there lease land to hunt in Polk?


----------

